# Coal and Fireclay mine - September 2010



## nij4829 (Oct 3, 2010)

Amateurish Boneheads Grovelling mine

This is a coal and fireclay mine that myself and a offline friend discovered. We have searched on-line and found no thing with regards to reports on this mine.

This place is very unstable and is a big health hazard not just from collapse but gas is rife in there. Also due to that and the contents, security (who had us on our way out - keen is all I can say) and the present owner (we have arranged a meeting with to get more info if possible and also to try get permission to re-enter and map out) we are keeping the location 'top secret' (if anyone knows the location of this place, please keep it secret as neither you or I dont want the place blocking up).

As I am very giddy about this place I have decided to put a very small sample of pictures on here, to give you all a taster.



























Det Cord





Handle & Hook










Carts


----------



## muppet1992 (Oct 3, 2010)

wow, great find dude, looks absolutely amazing!!! hope you sort another visit out, would love to see more pics of this place.

great find


----------



## nij4829 (Oct 3, 2010)

muppet1992 said:


> wow, great find dude, looks absolutely amazing!!! hope you sort another visit out, would love to see more pics of this place.
> 
> great find



Cheers mate, there is more pics and hopefully more visits. I am just concerned that they will concrete over the entrance.


----------



## muppet1992 (Oct 3, 2010)

nij4829 said:


> Cheers mate, there is more pics and hopefully more visits. I am just concerned that they will concrete over the entrance.



oh exelent, good to hear. yeh they might, but with all this cost cutting etc you might get lucky as they won't want to spend anything without needing to. just make sure you guys are safe when your in there


----------



## nij4829 (Oct 3, 2010)

muppet1992 said:


> oh exelent, good to hear. yeh they might, but with all this cost cutting etc you might get lucky as they won't want to spend anything without needing to. just make sure you guys are safe when your in there



Cheers mate, my worry is about any liability on them if anything should happen. The group I go with (3 of us in total), they are cave rescue and we take all the gear we would need (4gas etc......)


----------



## KooK. (Oct 4, 2010)

looks very cool nij, when is your meeting?


----------



## nij4829 (Oct 5, 2010)

KooK. said:


> looks very cool nij, when is your meeting?



Hopefully this week at some point.
Cool isnt the word mate, this is the stuff I have been dreaming about for a while


----------



## Gazmat (Oct 6, 2010)

Most wise on keeping stum on the location. Coal Authority would cap it in a heartbeat!

Looks like a heart racing explore...


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Oct 6, 2010)

Looks sweet thanks for sharing


----------

